# Problem in booking Premium Service Appointment



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

I have tried all the centres mentioned in the list and I don't know why all of them showing the same message - "We do not have any appointments in the next 45 business days at your selected location."

How could this be possible?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just keep trying...


----------



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Trying since morning...now it's midnight


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Unfortunately since its part of the online application process only way to book is through online, as far as I am aware..


----------



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

londoner007 said:


> Unfortunately since its part of the online application process only way to book is through online, as far as I am aware..



I don't think so...


----------



## zen42 (Nov 20, 2017)

getting this message too and i've been constantly refreshing since midnight and no new appointments have been added at any site... surely this has to be an error?


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

..All the best regardless


----------



## webbkel (Jan 31, 2018)

I've recently completed this process. As I've said in another thread, they seem to upload the available slots in the mornings. I've been able to get appointments when I checked at 8:15am, 10am, 11:30am (I've changed a few times to more appropriate ones as they appear). I never see them appear in the afternoon. So my advice is to check in the mornings, as often as you can. If something that may be suitable, but not perfect, appears book it immediately, and then you can always change it if something else better shows up later.


----------



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

webbkel said:


> I've recently completed this process. As I've said in another thread, they seem to upload the available slots in the mornings. I've been able to get appointments when I checked at 8:15am, 10am, 11:30am (I've changed a few times to more appropriate ones as they appear). I never see them appear in the afternoon. So my advice is to check in the mornings, as often as you can. If something that may be suitable, but not perfect, appears book it immediately, and then you can always change it if something else better shows up later.



Been doing that since morning. Infact after every hour last night. Nothing showing up for next 45 days at all the centers


----------



## webbkel (Jan 31, 2018)

It's not uncommon. Sometimes it would take me a few days to see anything come up. Just keep trying every morning.


----------



## Ellen1512uk (Feb 6, 2018)

I couldn't find any slots at the night time but I got 2 slots in the morning around 10am and 11am. Keep trying


----------



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Finally got to see the dates but when click on appointment there are no time slots for any available dates...and after 10 minutes again no appointment available for next 45 days.

One slot available at croydon and Glasgow if any one wants to book


----------



## unclewolf (Feb 8, 2018)

Day 2 but still all the centers showing no appointment for 45 days....been trying night and day....after every 2 hours

Any tips?


----------



## Ellen1512uk (Feb 6, 2018)

That's a bit unlucky . Hope you find one soon


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Same here. Been trying for 3 days now


----------



## zen42 (Nov 20, 2017)

Guys I managed to get my appointment exactly when I wanted in two hours yesterday..... I installed an app that auto refreshed the page for me every ten seconds and left it on the table while I was watching t.v. and waited for an appointment to become available. Worked a treat so I suggest you give it a go!


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

zen42 said:


> Guys I managed to get my appointment exactly when I wanted in two hours yesterday..... I installed an app that auto refreshed the page for me every ten seconds and left it on the table while I was watching t.v. and waited for an appointment to become available. Worked a treat so I suggest you give it a go!


What app is it?


----------



## zen42 (Nov 20, 2017)

armani08 said:


> What app is it?


It is called D Refresh


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

zen42 said:


> It is called D Refresh


Thank you. Will give it a try


----------

